# Final time out



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Well last year I thought I was finished with this industry and business and for some stupid reason I gave it another shot. Bad decision.
Just finished letting my last client go, just too much nonsense. But it is even getting bad working with private customers. I was charging some of my customers $30.00 per grass cut. Well guess what a guy with no license or company (just like in pp) went and offered $20.00, I lost about 8 customers and another landscaper I know lost 10 to this same guy.
See this guy once unloading his hatchback to get the equipment out. Well now they don't like the service and called me back. But they still want it done for the $20.00 since that is what they were now paying. Sorry not happening.
Sorry for the rant, but I have given 7 years of my life and will not work for minimum wage when I have to pay taxes and insurance. Actually not sure what the next step is but just finished selling my equipment, turning in my licenses and closing the business.
I want to wish everyone the best of luck in the future, stay strong. But for me I just can't do it anymore.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Well last year I thought I was finished with this industry and business and for some stupid reason I gave it another shot. Bad decision.
> Just finished letting my last client go, just too much nonsense. But it is even getting bad working with private customers. I was charging some of my customers $30.00 per grass cut. Well guess what a guy with no license or company (just like in pp) went and offered $20.00, I lost about 8 customers and another landscaper I know lost 10 to this same guy.
> See this guy once unloading his hatchback to get the equipment out. Well now they don't like the service and called me back. But they still want it done for the $20.00 since that is what they were now paying. Sorry not happening.
> Sorry for the rant, but I have given 7 years of my life and will not work for minimum wage when I have to pay taxes and insurance. Actually not sure what the next step is but just finished selling my equipment, turning in my licenses and closing the business.
> I want to wish everyone the best of luck in the future, stay strong. But for me I just can't do it anymore.


Good luck in whatever the future holds for you.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Well last year I thought I was finished with this industry and business and for some stupid reason I gave it another shot. Bad decision.
> Just finished letting my last client go, just too much nonsense. But it is even getting bad working with private customers. I was charging some of my customers $30.00 per grass cut. Well guess what a guy with no license or company (just like in pp) went and offered $20.00, I lost about 8 customers and another landscaper I know lost 10 to this same guy.
> See this guy once unloading his hatchback to get the equipment out. Well now they don't like the service and called me back. But they still want it done for the $20.00 since that is what they were now paying. Sorry not happening.
> Sorry for the rant, but I have given 7 years of my life and will not work for minimum wage when I have to pay taxes and insurance. Actually not sure what the next step is but just finished selling my equipment, turning in my licenses and closing the business.
> I want to wish everyone the best of luck in the future, stay strong. But for me I just can't do it anymore.


Me too. I am off to the Bakken Oil Fields on Monday.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Me too. I am off to the Bakken Oil Fields on Monday.



Be safe out there. Good luck fellas.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

{For-sure} wishing you guys the best of luck. Hope you guys check in with us from time to time and tell us how things are up their and how it turns out for you both. :thumbsup:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I have gone to work for the state and it isn't the best pay but I have NO headaches and can do what I want after work. Still have a realtor client and one ( not for long ) national.

Biggest adjustment is having a boss, and he and I DONT see eye to eye sometimes. When I'm right i'm RIGHT and he has had to eat crow. So ridiculous to have to wait 3 weeks to get fertilizer for my 8 acres of lawn. but when I'm past probation its a cake walk.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

So I decided to take another job in the private industry. Pay is not great but it is just for the time being I hope. But the best part is.
I work my 8 hours and come home, no late night computer work, no pain in the ass emails and phone calls.
Have Saturday and Sundays with the family.
But one of the best is, I was spending about $200.00 on gas a week for the truck and equipment.
Filled up my truck Last Tuesday for $40.00. Just had to fill up yesterday for another $40.00. $40.00 for a week of gas. That right there is a pay raise. lol


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*As AMS winds down the Fannie Contract and*

I look at the pay/requirements and added [email protected]#&t from Safeguard, and see all the new arrivals popping up trying to sub that out. I'm out too. Luckily I have planned and saved for this day, and really don't need to rush back to work. I may do this on the side in the future, but I want my life back. Being able to leave work at work sounds good.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*Good for you guys*

I'm Almost there.. after all the crap i have been threw im just about to close up shop, i have 43k-51k in trucks and trailers and eqt. that i can sit back and sell and enjoy the winter off and not worry... Im tired of the games.. oh you pissed us off this week so no work for you. im tired of working 110 hrs a week.. s/g is a joke there vendors they keep are a joke.

you miss one thing its the death of you, you have vendors that due **** work and they get all the work. grass vendors that dont mow yards but bill for it and then you are blamed on your refreshes. 

the bill cutting, the nasty rude emails from them. but if your rude back oh my god... how dare you be rude back..

I left the R/R in 2007 economy was crashing.. only 20-30 trains turning out vs the 119 a day.. we all knew somthing big was coming. wouldnt mine going back to the r/r but i also did loved doing this work tell s/g became rules rules rules rules rules.. i dont need a million dollar car ins police. i carry 3 million gen and 2 million e and o and workmans comp and everything else..

Im tired of the IRS tired of kids not wanting to work or want raises for doing **** work, tired of trucks being damaged by idiot people. just sick in tired of everything. The railroad I would work 13-17 hrs a day but i would also get my weekend and holidays.. s/g there looks to be a nail in the ceiling on xmas day please have all your crews go back and look for this nail as it looks to be a nail in the photo you gave.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

ezdayman said:


> I'm Almost there.. after all the crap i have been threw im just about to close up shop, i have 43k-51k in trucks and trailers and eqt. that i can sit back and sell and enjoy the winter off and not worry... Im tired of the games.. oh you pissed us off this week so no work for you. im tired of working 110 hrs a week.. s/g is a joke there vendors they keep are a joke.
> 
> you miss one thing its the death of you, you have vendors that due **** work and they get all the work. grass vendors that dont mow yards but bill for it and then you are blamed on your refreshes.
> 
> ...


 I could not say better if I wanted. I can only applause and wish you good luck. We waited until we found alternative way and we heading in the new direction. We also were tired from working days and nights, tired from people that we could not educate by any meaning, tired from rudeness of SG, pay and so on and so for.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

And this is why I am in North Dakota watching tanks fill with oil. Now when someone who still owes me money gives me crap I say pay up or I lien it.


----------

